# xikar Enigma dual flame WONT lighter



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok guys.... I just received from cigarbid on Monday an Enigma dual flame torch lighter. I really like the feel of the lighter and I like the site glass on the fuel tank. It will light on the first click very rarely. Some times I click it 10 or more times and it will not light. Is there something I am doing wrong? Have been on the xikar thread and appears they have great customer service and stand behind their product. Do I have one that needs to go back?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Try bleeding all the fuel out and then refill.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

i see 2 possibilities,

Crappy fuel, xikar recommends xikar fuel, vector is another option..not much else out there of quality imho. if i use something other than xikar fuel, my Axia will do that crap.

also, it is possible you have air in the chabmer..bleed all the fuel out and then shake the lighter up real good and bleed some more..keep doing that until you don't hear anymore gas/air escaping. then refill with some xikar or vector fuel..this should help. also put your mouth up to the flame end and blow a couple bursts of air at the area to kind of clean any possible microscopic debris out. 

good luck!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

You also may want to make sure that the flame adjustment is not set all the way on high. Some lighters don't work well if it is set too high. It seems like the pressure blows the flame out instead of just keeping it lit.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

When mine is low on fuel it will not light if the flame adjuster is too high or too low. So I have to play with it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You're getting some of the best advice you can get on here. Xikar is a good brand and their lighters generally are some of the best around. The common problem with most lighters is that air gets trapped inside and is not purged completely...just because we purge once doesn't mean all that air is removed. Turn it upside down and place that sharp instrument against the valve and continue to remove/purge everything...a few more times should do it. Ensure that you turn your valve all the way to low before ever re charging.

When you recharge ensure that you do it where it's not spitting back at you...that means you are charging the tank with more air. One has to be adept at ensuring that the tube is straight up and down prior to putting it against the valve on lighter....place the lighter upside down on a level surface if you don't trust yourself in getting the lighter level in your hand. Push the can of fuel against the lighter to where only the fuel goes into the lighter...and only for no longer than 8 seconds. Wait about 5 seconds and recharge for another 4 seconds.

Let the lighter take a few minutes to get to room temp ( the fuel inside is still very cold ) and after about 5 minutes adjust the lighter to about 1/4 towards the full level and spark it a couple of times...if it doesn't work turn the adjustment to 1/2 and try again. Usually that will work. Always ensure that when you use any lighter that there is 'spark' when you click it...otherwise you can fill the lighter all day long and you won't get it to work without a spark. Good Luck!


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Will it lite by holding another lighter close to it? If so look at the igniter, little bitty thing, like a piece of wire, I had one that was bent and I moved it with some needle nose plyers, kinda had to play with it to get it in the right place but it works fine now.

Duke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> You also may want to make sure that the flame adjustment is not set all the way on high. Some lighters don't work well if it is set too high. It seems like the pressure blows the flame out instead of just keeping it lit.


Yes my Dupont X-Tend does that if its fully charged no more than 3/4 of the full adjustment or it spits out.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

1Linnie said:


> Ok guys.... I just received from cigarbid on Monday an Enigma dual flame torch lighter. I really like the feel of the lighter and I like the site glass on the fuel tank. It will light on the first click very rarely. Some times I click it 10 or more times and it will not light. Is there something I am doing wrong? Have been on the xikar thread and appears they have great customer service and stand behind their product. Do I have one that needs to go back?


I have this lighter and I have none of the problems you describe. I'd send it back - they'll replace it.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I have this lighter and I have none of the problems you describe. I'd send it back - they'll replace it.


TRUE!! I think "This lighter pi$$e$ me off!!!" is a condition of their warranty!! :jaw::spank::croc: :wink:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> You're getting some of the best advice you can get on here. Xikar is a good brand and their lighters generally are some of the best around. The common problem with most lighters is that air gets trapped inside and is not purged completely...just because we purge once doesn't mean all that air is removed. Turn it upside down and place that sharp instrument against the valve and continue to remove/purge everything...a few more times should do it. Ensure that you turn your valve all the way to low before ever re charging.
> 
> When you recharge ensure that you do it where it's not spitting back at you...that means you are charging the tank with more air. One has to be adept at ensuring that the tube is straight up and down prior to putting it against the valve on lighter....place the lighter upside down on a level surface if you don't trust yourself in getting the lighter level in your hand. Push the can of fuel against the lighter to where only the fuel goes into the lighter...and only for no longer than 8 seconds. Wait about 5 seconds and recharge for another 4 seconds.
> 
> Let the lighter take a few minutes to get to room temp ( the fuel inside is still very cold ) and after about 5 minutes adjust the lighter to about 1/4 towards the full level and spark it a couple of times...if it doesn't work turn the adjustment to 1/2 and try again. Usually that will work. Always ensure that when you use any lighter that there is 'spark' when you click it...otherwise you can fill the lighter all day long and you won't get it to work without a spark. Good Luck!


_Wow i just used your filling method on my Dupont X-tend and i am able to turn it all the way up. It lights on the first try every try. I thought the lighter was just getting old. But it appears my method of filling was incorrect. Thanks Gary for your contributions to this forum!_ :yo:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Wow i just used your filling method on my Dupont X-tend and i am able to turn it all the way up. It lights on the first try every try. I thought the lighter was just getting old. But it appears my method of filling was incorrect. Thanks Gary for your contributions to this forum!_ :yo:


IIm out of RG for the day, or I'd bump both of you Tony and Gary!!!!!

I trued that with a xikar resource pipe lighter that has always given me trouble, Works like a charm!!!! :wink:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> IIm out of RG for the day, or I'd bump both of you Tony and Gary!!!!!
> 
> I trued that with a xikar resource pipe lighter that has always given me trouble, Works like a charm!!!! :wink:


As always thanks its the thought that counts! I tried to hit Gary to but i gotta spread it around:banghead:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> As always thanks its the thought that counts! I tried to hit Gary to but i gotta spread it around:banghead:


They're always broken!!!!:banghead::banghead:


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

I have the same lighter and it does the same thing. I actually was going to send it in and have them look at it. I have tried some of the stuff in this thread to fix but has not worked. I dont have Xikar or Vector fuel, I am using Colibri fuel. I am going to try some of the other things. Hopefully will work.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Wow i just used your filling method on my Dupont X-tend and i am able to turn it all the way up. It lights on the first try every try. I thought the lighter was just getting old. But it appears my method of filling was incorrect. Thanks Gary for your contributions to this forum!_ :yo:


I always enjoy helping as I have been helped by so many others including yourself...this is what this place is all about and why I enjoy it here so much. No need for more Rg....just you saying what you do is enough.



Poneill272 said:


> IIm out of RG for the day, or I'd bump both of you Tony and Gary!!!!!
> 
> I trued that with a xikar resource pipe lighter that has always given me trouble, Works like a charm!!!! :wink:


Glad to hear that it worked for you.



mattehh said:


> I have the same lighter and it does the same thing. I actually was going to send it in and have them look at it. I have tried some of the stuff in this thread to fix but has not worked. I dont have Xikar or Vector fuel, I am using Colibri fuel. I am going to try some of the other things. Hopefully will work.


Just like the others are saying...you have to see spark so you know that the electrode isn't bent because if it is it won't matter how many times you purge/refill. Sometimes as was said you will need to move the electrode "slightly" if there is not spark when you click it. After you know there is a spark then you start doing the other things: 1. purge completely ( may have to purge a few times to get ALL air out...you'll you know when its all out...you won't be able to hear anything ) 2. Turn the valve to low 3. recharge without having the fluid have any backspray ( 5X refined fuel is always a fuel of choice for me...Vector or Lava...it does make a difference ) 4. After charging you really do have to wait for about 5-10 minutes...that fuel is frozen and it will expand inside the tank. 5. Turn the fuel up to at least 1/4 turn and if it doesn't burn then turn it up another 1/4 turn. If you hear any "hissing" sound you have problems because you should not hear any hissing sound at 1/4 to 1/2 turn...this indicates that there is a leak inside whether it is from O-rings that are old...understand that these O rings get old and crack and will leak if you don't use it a few times a week. Also the hoses will tend to come off as well. I've broken down quite a few lighters in my day which is why I have more lighters than I need...I kept all the old ones in a drawer and when I had some extra time I went back and repaired them all...which is why I have over 32 lighters now.

Hope this helps you a little bit more as once I started learning the subtle nuances of lighters I just never have issues with them anymore and it's been two years...you take care of it and it will take care of you.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks guys... am going to try the refil method.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Cigary said:


> You're getting some of the best advice you can get on here. Xikar is a good brand and their lighters generally are some of the best around. The common problem with most lighters is that air gets trapped inside and is not purged completely...just because we purge once doesn't mean all that air is removed. Turn it upside down and place that sharp instrument against the valve and continue to remove/purge everything...a few more times should do it. Ensure that you turn your valve all the way to low before ever re charging.
> 
> When you recharge ensure that you do it where it's not spitting back at you...that means you are charging the tank with more air. One has to be adept at ensuring that the tube is straight up and down prior to putting it against the valve on lighter....place the lighter upside down on a level surface if you don't trust yourself in getting the lighter level in your hand. Push the can of fuel against the lighter to where only the fuel goes into the lighter...and only for no longer than 8 seconds. Wait about 5 seconds and recharge for another 4 seconds.
> 
> Let the lighter take a few minutes to get to room temp ( the fuel inside is still very cold ) and after about 5 minutes adjust the lighter to about 1/4 towards the full level and spark it a couple of times...if it doesn't work turn the adjustment to 1/2 and try again. Usually that will work. Always ensure that when you use any lighter that there is 'spark' when you click it...otherwise you can fill the lighter all day long and you won't get it to work without a spark. Good Luck!


Gots to say thanks Bro!! I tried this and it worked. Dang thing lights like a charm now! Thanks again!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

1Linnie said:


> Gots to say thanks Bro!! I tried this and it worked. Dang thing lights like a charm now! Thanks again!


Good to hear that yours is working like it is supposed to. In another thread there is on here I forgot to mention as another BOTL suggested...first try some compressed air in the chamber as sometimes lighters get those fuzzy little critters in the jets..just a few shots to clean it out. If it still refuses to light then take the steps as you did and most of the time your lighter will start working again. I mentioned that I had quite a few lighters and the reason is because most of them just stopped operating and then I started breaking them down and reading a lot about the maintenance and "how to's" that I have put in the posts. I can only take credit for the repairs that I did and not the other info what I have put on here. It's from other good Brothers of the Leaf who put out some great information and now every single one of my lighters works to perfection. Guess I could have saved myself ALOT of money had I read about these things a few years ago.


----------

